# Pas de synchronisation signets et liste de lecture



## Whayse (1 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 
Depuis un moment je n’ai plus de synchronisation des signets et des listes de lecture sur Safari entre mon Mac et mon iPhone. 
J’ai testé de se déconnecter du compte iCloud, désactiver safari et le réactiver sur les 2 appareils mais rien n’y fait. 

Avez vous des idées sur l’origine du problème ? 
En vous remerciant d’avance


----------



## nokiwi (4 Juin 2018)

Idem. Super énervant.


----------



## math-yeux (24 Juillet 2018)

Hello, j'ai découvert ce problème hier également, je pense que c'est depuis la MAJ iOS 11.4.1, 
pour régler le soucis il m'a fallu mettre à jour safari depuis l'app store sur mon macbook pro (je suis toujours sous Sierra)


----------

